# Updated greenhouse pics



## Roy (Dec 9, 2007)

A while ago during the repotting season ( hahaha ) I finally got the house sorted out and found that I had less room that I started with. Anyway, here are a couple of pics inside the house showing mostly all I have.


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2007)

good morning from Luxembourg,
I admire your well-arranged area, showing only fine potted plants; mine looks more jungle-like, with the disadvantage of risking to loose any overview.
Jean


----------



## Roy (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks Jean. I have to do this way so the Paph flowers don't get water all over them. This neatness is unusual for me though.


----------



## Grandma M (Dec 9, 2007)

That is a wonderful set-up. Your plants are all spaced so neatly. I tend to cram..... just one more, in when I really don't have room for it.

Every plant looks so happy and healthy.


----------



## Roy (Dec 9, 2007)

Grandma M, Its taken me 3 years to get the house right, the mix right and light. The plants are responding well as you can see. The far left bench in the second pic has 800, 2 inch & 3 inch pot seedlings on it plus a few 4 inch pot flowering plants, I think the craming is still to come.
ps, the "just one more factor is alive & well here too !"


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 9, 2007)

I agree with the others! I'm wondering what size is your GH and what is the flooring?


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 9, 2007)

oh... now i see it...  very nice and well arranged growing area..


----------



## Roy (Dec 9, 2007)

goldenrose said:


> I agree with the others! I'm wondering what size is your GH and what is the flooring?



Rose, the house is in rough measurements, 28ft long x 12ft wide x 10ft in the centre.
The floor is bare earth completely covered with "Weed control matting"
This lets the water run thru into the ground keeping it moist and the humidity up. The soil still breathes, doesn't sour and gives a more natural atmosphere in the house. It never gets slippery & a broom cleans it up.


----------



## Heather (Dec 9, 2007)

Beautiful! 

I deleted the other thread, hope that's okay!


----------



## Candace (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks great. It's much neater and more organized than my g.h. I'm with Grandma, I tend to over-cram too, which isn't good for the plants or trying to find one in particular!


----------



## swamprad (Dec 9, 2007)

Very nice, it looks wonderful. I can't wait to get a greenhouse!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2007)

Wonderful gh. I wish I could get one so as to have more space, thus more plants...  I live in an appartment so it's the most difficult thing to get one and the balcony is so tiny...


----------



## NYEric (Dec 10, 2007)

What a waste of space! You easily have room for 2 more tiers of plants above those and lots of spce underneath those benches man! Get to work and fill up all that space! :drool: LOL! Looks good, do you use any kind of pad cooler for humidity?


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice place. I'm jealous!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Dec 11, 2007)

I am envious about the neatness!

Ron


----------



## Roy (Dec 12, 2007)

NYEric said:


> What a waste of space! You easily have room for 2 more tiers of plants above those and lots of spce underneath those benches man! Get to work and fill up all that space! :drool: LOL! Looks good, do you use any kind of pad cooler for humidity?



For humidity,I use natures way. The floor is bare earth covered with "weed control" mat. Its like a very dense shade cloth. When I water the water gradually drains thru the matting into the ground. It then allows the moisture back thru it giving humidity. Because the matting can breathe, the soil below never gets sour. at the moment I hand water and spray the floor but as soon as my back gets better ( just put it right out ) I will fit misting sprays under the bench set on a timer. I do use an evaporative air conditioner on hot days which helps.

BTW, the pics not show under the benches. There are 50 Sarcochilus plants & 10 Miltoniopsis plants under the bench on the LHS and Masdevallias under the bench on the RHS. Its too dark in the centre except for the think abouts.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 12, 2007)

Very cool!


----------



## Corbin (Dec 16, 2007)

:drool:drool::drool: Love it!


----------

